# Delta customer service



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

Mind boggling that a company could put all that work into a saw and then be so careless with the packaging and transporting. Just does not make business sense because ultimately they are going to have to replace it. I also wonder where along the line that the box got so damaged.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

It truly is mind boggling. The pallet traveled from Carolina to Maine and it looked like the plastic wrap was wrapped after the fence box was compressed. The long bar that the fence sits on was packed sticking up from the top of the pallet (almost three feet about the top of the saw body box) just waiting for something to crash it into the box that it sits next to. The shipping was really planned and executed by a couple of people with very little experience in logistics.

As many have noted on Amazon about the fence packaging, it is severely under packaged and not supported correctly inside the box. You could easily add some plywood supports to the box to protect it. Its fundamental stuff and Deltas response to my problem was just as bad. Now I sit without a working table saw for who knows how long and just happens that I sold my working Ridgid 4511 yesterday.

On a side note, this is one hell of a saw that I'm sure will make me smile once this is all figured out! I will send many pictures of the trunnion in this beast because trunnion pictures sure are hard to find online.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the Delta unisaw with a 5hp motor. It came without any damage and the miter slot to blade was perfectly square. Sorry about your bad luck. You will love the saw once it is up and running. The damage looks like the shipping company is responsible and no amount of packaging would have helped guard against fork tuck ramming.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I totally understand that damage will happen. It has before, and every time the company was like, no prob, we will ship out the replacement.

Thats the dfference between your unit and mine. Yours came in good condition and I had to contact customer service in regards to an issue. I have multiple Delta pieces in my shop, but this is my first expirence in dealing with Delta customer service.

It's important to let people know the state/mindset of companies. Are they willing to bend over backwards or give you a dose of I'm just answering this phone? If enough people tell the same story, then most likely it is more than a customer service rep having a bad day.

What if Lowe's blamed the shipping company? It could have turned into a nightmare of Delta blaming Lowes and Lowes blaming the shipping. No one knows for sure what speared the box, but a quick let me take your name from Delta would have gone a long way when I told them something did.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Our woodshop had refused to deal with Delta ever again
They are now owned by a foreign conglomerate, as are many of our wood tool makers.
Shame shame.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't understand how any of this is Delta's fault? I can see why they wouldn't ship a new table, I wouldn't ship you one either. Unreasonable to ask them to do that. The box is obviously damaged by a forklift, you should never have brought it home and Lowes was irresponsible for letting you. Lowes pawned it off on you rather than eating the damage hoping that Delta will eat the cost of replacing parts. Lowes gets the praise for fixing a mistake they should have fixed before you left the store, while Delta gets the blame. Unbelievable. Next time, don't buy obviously damaged machines.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Delta uses forks too. There is no way they lifted that pallet by hand. It's not fair to say it was Lowe's fault any more than it was Delta's.

I'm sorry that you haven't had the chance to order something, received it with a damaged boxed, and hoped (after the best inspection you could do WITHOUT disassembling it at the store) that it was going to be OK when you got it home. I received a carpet extracting wand in a mutilated box before, but the wand itself was OK.

The manager at Lowe's felt the same way I did about the puncture hole and didn't give me a hard time at all when I called back.

It's not like they had another one of these out back. It was a special order and I drove and hour to get it.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone said "Delta" and "Customer Service" together… <rim>

Having been part of the comedy act at several stops on the tour, I'll never buy a new Delta product again.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

*Dedvw*, I'm really sorry that you are having so much trouble with your new saw … I have been there with the damaged box thing and should of refused it right at the start … But after waiting almost a year to save enough, and the anticipating after ordering… well you know.

Lowes would have reordered the saw for you and returned the first one to Delta, BUT, the problem is most likely not the warehousemen at Lowes or even at Delta, but it is the common carrier that picked it up at Delta and delivered it to Lowes … you'd be amazed at how they handle our goods, then blame poor packaging on the damages … You do know that the fork lift hole through the carton is because the packer used inferior cardboard, and the wheel marks on the fence box is because it was packed to small or the forklift wouldn't be able to run over it and it should have been on a separate pallet … Yep the carrier charges by the pallet …

As *Abie* said the tool manufacturers today are not the same as those we were used to in years gone by, and the new trend is the bottom line for the shareholders and not quality product and service. So, the retailers are picking up the slack.

Best of luck with the replacement parts and most of all enjoy that new saw.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Delta uses forks too. There is no way they lifted that pallet by hand. It s not fair to say it was Lowe s fault any more than it was Delta s.
> 
> I m sorry that you haven t had the chance to order something, received it with a damaged boxed, and hoped (after the best inspection you could do WITHOUT disassembling it at the store) that it was going to be OK when you got it home. I received a carpet extracting wand in a mutilated box before, but the wand itself was OK.
> 
> ...


I don't know whose "fault" it was but it was absolutely Lowe's "responsibility". When my miter saw came broken, I didn't call Hitachi, I called the company I bought it from and complained to them. Should I go write a negative review of Hitachi because CPO shipped me a broken saw? That would make no sense but it's exactly what you did here. Of course Lowes didn't give you a hard time, they were the ones who conned you into taking it. What if-what if Lowes are actually the ones who ran into with a fork truck, is it right that Delta should pay a couple hundred bucks to fix Lowe's mistake and on top of that get slammed in a negative review? If the box arrived damaged and Lowes accepted it, they own a damaged saw. That's how it works. If Lowes ran into it with fork truck, they own a damaged saw. Bottom line, it's Lowes responsibility. Now if the box had been pristine but the table had damage, then we might talk about blaming Delta.

Someone else did this with Woodcraft awhile back. They bought something broken and then came here and slammed the manufacturer while praising Woodcraft. Another guy misread a magazine advertisement and wrote a negative review of the manufacturer, doesn't even own the tool, and the problem he complained about doesn't exist. You should delete this review or change the rating, until you have spent time with the saw, have used it, and can fairly review it.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Rick, first of all stop bossing me around. It's not going to get you anywhere.

Have you ever purchased something that said "before you returned this item call this number?" That's why I stated in my original review that I called Delta to see what the protocol was. I understand now that they won't replace the table. But my overall opinion of their customer service is still the same. Hey, I gave them two stars and not one.

Id change the review if it were about how the saw performs, but it's not.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

I have done a stint in shipping and receiving and I can tell you that you NEVER accept ANY shipment that shows ANY outward damage. Lowes was completely negligent first by initially accepting the shipment and doubly so with passing it on to a customer. There is no grey area here. Or even worse, once in their possession they damaged the shipment and allowed it to be received by a customer. Dedvw, no criticism of you, you're just the guy who has been looking forward to the delivery and it is hard to walk away when you think that any issues can be taken care of at a later date. But please believe me you should never have been faced with a decision like that in the first place, all the blame lays somewhere upstream.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Shipping damage caused by the carrier can usually only be pinned on the carrier if it is noted on the bill of lading when the item is delivered. After that, it's a bunch of finger pointing and he said-she said contests, and the seller winds up eating the cost, even though it may not have been their fault.

Inadequate packaging is pretty darn common and often contributes to the problem. But as a packaging engineer, I can tell you that no packaging is fail safe and will prevent a fork truck from damaging the product.

Bummer that you got a damaged unit. Good thing Lowes is stepping up to the plate for you.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*the new trend is the bottom line for the shareholders and not quality product and service. *

...and to sell tools to consumers who expect industrial quality at 1970's prices…

I always find it funny how folks blame shareholders and not competing importers like Grizzly and Harbor Freight who are charting the race to the bottom.

Of course shareholders expect a profit… and most folks with a 401(k) or mutual funds are probably shareholders. How many LJ's who point the blame of the demise of American tool companies on Wall Street, shareholders, corporate managers, etc… shop often at Grizzly or Harbor Freight? Maybe they make fun of, or put down tools made in first world countries like Festool, Fein, etc… Calling them overpriced, "Festfool", etc…

Doesn't anyone wonder how it makes economic sense for companies like Grizzly to reship half a table saw when the customer isn't happy? ;^) And not want anything back?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Sad to hear that Delta customer service is so bad. Definitely something to keep in mind on future purchases. At least you were able to get a replacement. Seems like too many of the manufacturers are making cheap junk that falls apart or doesn't work right and when you try to talk to customer service you run into this kind of thing. Or, you spend a lot of $$ for something and then find out you have to drop even more $$ to get all of the accessories that should come with the piece of equipment.

For big companies, it is all about maximizing profits and not so much about making a good product or having a good reputation.

This kind of experience is why I'm looking at Woodpeckers and other small US based companies for my tools and equipment as much as possible.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I am on the verge of buying a Delta 18" drill press. I have no concerns and no second thoughts about it at all.
Now I do think I know how to deal with a shipment of heavy, bulky equipment, and who is responsible for what. Yeah - I will be eager to get it home, but after all, I haven't had it for my whole life so far, so a little while longer to sort out shipment damage issue will be okay.

Two things I know to be true: I love all aspects of my 17 year old Unisaw; and many, many folks would be excited beyond all believe to be owners of a new one. 
.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Several years ago I obtained a Delta chop saw in a deal for a used Shopsmith and a Shopsmith bandsaw. For some un-godly reason the previous owner had removed all of the safety guards.

Getting replacement guards for the Shopsmith equipment was a snap. Delta however said that this was a ten year old saw and they didn't have any service parts - not even the safety equipment. Having all those exposed saw teeth right in front of me was un-nerving to say the least. The saw ended up in the landfill.

Delta is 'way down' on my purchasing list.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm actually on the verge of buying the same drill press, but this latest might sway me in a different direction. Even if it isn't Delta's responsibility, they still showed their true colors towards how they perceive their customers.

I worked for a biomedical company for 9 years. Granted, they were the pinnical of customer service. They often replaced equipment well out of warranty. Even if they didn't replace it they would note the issue on the customers invoice and often create a "non conformance" to figure out ways this would not happen again. I can tell you based on the 45 seconds that I spoke to Delta that none of this happens over there. They will continue to ship the same way for who knows how long.



> I am on the verge of buying a Delta 18" drill press. I have no concerns and no second thoughts about it at all.
> Now I do think I know how to deal with a shipment of heavy, bulky equipment, and who is responsible for what. Yeah - I will be eager to get it home, but after all, I haven t had it for my whole life so far, so a little while longer to sort out shipment damage issue will be okay.
> 
> Two things I know to be true: I love all aspects of my 17 year old Unisaw; and many, many folks would be excited beyond all believe to be owners of a new one.
> ...


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, it is a shame. Who bought Delta, anyway? I assume it is an equity fund of some sort. I will see about researching that.

Good luck with sorting out the situation.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've never had a problem with CS at Delta… but I don't call them either. Shooting off an e-mail describing the problem and indicating what parts are needed (with pictures if necessary) has always resolved the problem, and usually without even needing to prove purchase or show a receipt. They just ask for my address and it shows up a few days later in the mail. I've never needed a large cast piece though, so YMMV.

As for parts availability and the state of the current company, here is the best info I've been able to find:

Re: Delta Parts Availabilty? - At owwm.org

But in this case, most posters are right - the first call should have been where you purchased the machine, not the manufacturer. And blaming Delta on the problem is not a valid review of the machine IMO.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Even if it isn't Delta's responsibility, they still showed their true colors towards how they perceive their customers.
> - Dedvw


You're not their customer, Lowes is their customer.

Out of curiosity, can you post pictures of the actual damage?


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry for the your troubles Sir. My 6yr old hybrid is considered obsolete by delta now. 1100.00 new and now its a bunch of homemade parts that Ive had made to keep it running. The unisaw is american made, all the other models are made in china.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Rick, do you work for Delta because this is exactly the mentality Delta has going on over there. It should be that everyone that touches their saw is a customer from shippers, distributors, and the end user. I spoke with the same person at Lowes and she said she was on the phone for 45 minutes with two different reps about this table. I asked if this was typical and she quickly responded with a nooooo.

I took some pictures, but I don't have the patience to transfer them from my phone to lumberjocks. I can tell you that the reason I didn't see it at the store is the laminate on the bottom of the table (the side facing out on the pallet) was not cracked. It was the black top that was cracked and pushed up about 1/8". You could not see the crack until it was completely out of the box.

I do agree with you about placing this CS review on the saw but the problem lies in the layout of Lumberjocks. They don't have a customer service category to chose from in the reviews section. It forces you to choose a category, brand, and model. As many others have done, I placed the review on the equipment that the customer service experience came from. There is one about Lagunas customer service (attached to their bandsaw) a few reviews down from mine. No one jumped all over him about it.

Im really not an enemy of Delta, I own a lot of their equipment. This is an honest review about an experience I had buying their nicest tablesaw. I will do a review of the saw once I own it for awhile.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Well at least lowes didn't jack you around for 30 days then say call delta for warranty service. Delta should have given you some advise on how to handle the situation. With it being stabbed with a set of forks that's sucks. I would have called delta first also I always call the manufacturer first. They usually tell you what needs to be done or helps you get the situation resolved. For instants I bought a Irwin clamp and when I got it it must have been fractured or cracked. I dropped it off my bench onto my padded floor and the end exploded into about twenty pieces. I called them and they said they didn't sell just the part I needed and to not worry about taking it back to the store we will send you a new one no big deal. They sent me a new 24" clamp when all I needed was the end of the clamp they could have sent a 12" clamp since the end is the same. Also the gentlemen wrote a hand written note about being sorry for not carrying the part and included two sets of clamping pads with the package. That's is great customer service and since then I have bought all Irwin items when I need to replace something I have broken. Most of the manufactures I have delt with have stated in the manual or on the box to contact them before returning the item to the store.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Rick, do you work for Delta
> 
> - Dedvw


No, I know how they think because I've worked in both manufacturing and retail. Dealing with customers is very expensive because there are plenty who are needy and want to be made to feel like special snowflakes, or can't be bothered reading directions before calling for help, or assemble things like a drunken ape so it doesnt work or parts get broken. (I'm speaking in generalities) Delta sells to Lowes for a thin margin, in exchange Lowes handles customer service. From Delta's perspective you are the end user, not their customer. Contrast to Grizzly, who doesn't design their own product, does minimum QC, cuts out the middle man, and so makes a lot more profit but in turn they can afford to provide better customer service. Or like your biomedical companies that charge out the ying yang and make big bucks on service contracts, they make money hand over fist and in exchange coddle their customers. Woodworkers flock to the cheapest product so manufactures have to save money somewhere.


----------



## DanTindall (Dec 9, 2013)

Someone asked who owns Delta now and another posted about them being a foreign company:

In January, 2011, Taiwan-based Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd. purchased the Delta brand from Stanley Black & Decker. Chang Type formed a wholly owned subsidiary, Delta Power Equipment Corp. to own the acquired assets including trademarks, designs and industrial tooling. Chang Type is moving Delta's production tooling from a Stanley Black & Decker owned facility in Jackson, Tennessee to a facility in Anderson County, South Carolina.

If it were not for foreign companies such as BMW, Mercedes, Contentinal Tire, Delta Power Equipment, etc South Carolina would have little or now manufacturing capacity. Fully owned American manufacturing companies are hard to come by these days. As a South Carolinian, I can tell you that having a company move manufacturing back to the Palmetto State is a great thing.

I own a couple of items from Delta that were produced after they moved to the state. I have not had any trouble with their customer service (and I have called several times) to ensure that I understood the instructions or order a new part. I have not had any issues with their customer service and found them to be both professional and helpful.

I would love to buy American products made by American companies at affordable prices. If you find some, please start a new LJ thread with the suggestions. What I refuse to do is pay for the privilege to purchase a product because it was made in the USA by a Wholly owned American owned company.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> From Delta s perspective you are the end user, not their customer.


Rick,
Thank you for this perspective. Don't know why it never dawned on me, even though I did low voltage system installation where that was the case (installing company was the customer, facility was the end-user). Just a nice tid-bit to store for future reference.



> Contrast to Grizzly, who doesn't design their own product, does minimum QC, cuts out the middle man, and so makes a lot more profit but in turn they can afford to provide better customer service.


Also, well put. I actually own 2 machines from each company (air filter and bandsaw from Grizzly, 36-725 and midi lathe from Delta). In the case of the Grizzly machines, the deciding factor was positive reviews and great customer service (have called a couple times and had pleasant experiences). For the Delta machines, it was because the review were overwhelmingly positive. I've had to call them, too, and the wait time was terrible (though the rep was friendly enough in this instance). Obviously, none of these machines are high dollar items (though it sure feels that way in regard to my own financial capabilities), so perfection is a dream. But if I have to sacrifice customer service, that new toy had better come with nearly universal praise, as I tend to plan for the worst.

Also, Dedvw, did you ever get your replacement table?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

And Chang Type is not accustomed, I don't think, to dealing with retail customers. They are a manufacturer, their customers are people with offices that buy thousands of units they will never lay eyes upon. I wish it were the old way, that politicians hadn't opened up China as a lower cost manufacturing alternative, I wish more Americans bought American, I wish CEOs weren't so greedy, I wish Delta was still an American company that every other manufacturer copied and wanted to be, I wish they still published the Deltagram which was the archetype for today's woodworking magazines, but at this point in time it isn't that way. Still, I think being bought by Chang Type was an overall positive for Delta. Stanley/BD was running them into the ground and churning out poor machines. For the first time in decades, Delta is designing new machinery again and at least some of the assembly is done in the states. Delta wasn't the only one suffering. PM/Jet/Wilton was saved in the 'nth hour by a company with a history of buying bankrupt companies and piecing them out but luckily it appears they are keeping them intact, at least for now. Grizzly seems to be doing baller. Jorgensen went caput which is disappointing because their clamps were excellent.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Dustin,

Yes, I received the replacement table. I plan on using the saw for a few months before reviewing it. I can tell you that the side table is awful and drops this saw down to four stars. It's not flat at all by a wide margin, has screw holes in the laminate (not a huge deal but notable)and doesn't line up correctly with the Delta mobile base. The legs on it are bent out about 94 degrees to sit on the base. This is with the saw pushed all the way over and the legs in the correct orientation.

The saw itself is nice. It doesn't cut as well as I expected, but I'm going to try another blade before final review. The set up was tested with a dial indicator so I know the blade is correct compared to the miter and fence.

In short, at this point I'd give it a 3.5 stars rounded up to 4.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Dedvw,
That's rough to here, brother. Sounds at this point that no matter the logistics difficulties, you're receiving an item not designed and/or handled with care from the get-go.


----------



## DanTindall (Dec 9, 2013)

In my previous post it appears as though I am saying that the Delta saw in question was manufactured in S.C. To clarify, I do not know that to be true. 
When Delta first moved to S.C they brought about 40 jobs to the state with the US HQ and were to follow with manufacturing to possibly follow later. As far as I can tell, the facility is a support and distribution facility.

The other companies I mentioned, do in fact make products here and ship them world wide.

Just wanted to clear that up.

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/update-delta-power-equipment/

http://sccommerce.com/news/press-releases/delta-power-equipment-corporation-announces-new-facility-anderson-county


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Amazing amount of apologizing for Delta in this thread and some of the comments reflect a world I have no interest in living in.

The manufacturer should not be contacted for broken parts?
Why not?

FYI, the irresponsible packaging that Delta is using these days is a known and often reported situation. I can not fathom how this helps Delta in any way to save a few pennies on cardboard. The bad blood and bad taste that Delta is fomenting is being written about all over the internet. The difference in workmanship vs old Delta is obvious to anyone that has used them (my shop at work is still filled with Delta machinery that was purchased in 1960's) but the primary reason for complain about the current Delta is not being able to get them without shipping damage. This is a problem that Delta has, it is not indicative of the entire industry.

The "T-Square fence is an iconic example, Look up the "new" black Delta/Beisemeyer T-Square fence reviews. They are almost 100% 1 star, and those 1 stars are hugely influenced by the fact that 4 out of 5 people ordering these fences received them damaged, useless DUE TO IRRESPONSIBLE PACKAGING. (NOT due to the shipping company.) And were than immediately subjected to the kind of terrible customer service and insulting behavior that the reviewer here received.

The knock of T-squares sold by Jet or Sawstop for example are rated much higher, and actually cost more,. all it took was attention to detail and careful packaging.

Getting back to the idea that the customer is wrong to contact Delta, and that Delta has no fault for being douchebags to the customer,. just Wow. when did you guys get so cowed by bully companies? Man up and fight back.

In other circles, Delta would been black listed for that behavior. Not sure why carpenters have become so forgiving. Ever bring a malfunctioning pistol back to the dealer you bought it from 10 years later? No, but when you send it to Ruger they will fix it for you, probably at no charge. They certainly will not treat you like crap.

I am not fan of shipping manufacturing overseas any more than the next guy, but i do not see this as the primary issue in this case. It's more of a scapegoat. There are hundreds/thousand of US companies that have shipped manufacturing overseas, and this does not always result in poor QC and terrible customer service. In fact I can't see how the to are related. In the article linked above the rep from Delta himself being interviewed discuss at length problem with distribution, and how Delta needs to work to overcome these concerns. It looks like two years later little progress has been made.

To paraphrase a politician from days gone by,

"...It's the Customer Support Stupid"


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

CyberDyne,

What you are saying is spot on! I've real a lot of those reviews about packaging and they are correct. I wish I took a picture of the total pallet packaging so people could see it. The cardboard box the table was packed in was some of the thinnest cardboard I've seen with no Styrofoam whatsoever.

The beauty of this is I will talk with my wallet. I doubt I will ever buy another Delta/Porter Cable product ever again.

Rick,

Not all biomedical companies are like Thermo Fisher making tons of money. There are a number of small companies (like the company I worked for) just making enough to stay operational. I'm fairly confident Deltas profit margin is MUCH larger than the biomed I worked for. The company I worked for in particular just made a business decision to have outstanding customer service regardless of the bottom line. The idea that they charge out the ying yang to coddle their customers isn't always the case. I've dealt with many that did charge, and still had below average customer service.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh those darn customers!!! Those special little snowflakes that ask for customer service are the people purchasing the product!.....yes Lowes was the direct customer, but it is us, the consumer that write reviews like this for poor customer service that might sway another consumer into an alternate product. Poor customer service is just plain an excuse for either apathy or laziness!

There is no excuse for poor or rude customer service and I applaud Dedvw for bringing it up. I would expect very little else from Chang Type….they have taken a once good company and run it down starting with poor availability of parts for existing equipment ( that has gone on for years) to now this type of customer service. 
Sorry Rant over…. 
Mike


----------

